

iPad Available for Pre-Ordering - Online Orders Arrive Day of Release - colinplamondon
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipad/family/ipad?mco=OTY2ODA0NQ

======
colinplamondon
Just ordered two of of the 64GBs, with cases and docks- the trick's going to
be having them get through customs without too much of a delay, since we need
them in Argentina and Hungary.

